

Psystar's Open Computer arrives at CNET - bootload
http://www.news.com/8301-13579_3-9932331-37.html

======
wanorris
Engadget is playing around with theirs, as well.

[http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/30/psystar-open-computer-
not...](http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/30/psystar-open-computer-notes-
benchmarks-and-video/)

Edited to add: includes benchmarks, and the important proviso that iLife isn't
bundled.

